# Wacky PMS stuff after weight loss?



## physmom (Jun 15, 2009)

For whatever reason since I've recently loss some weight my period and PMS related stuff has been changing. Even to the point that I've thought I was pregnant sometimes (but wasn't). The weirdest thing lately that I've noticed is that my cycle is shorter. Has anybody experienced that after weight loss?? My whole life I've been really regular with 28 days and now it's more like 25/26 days??? For instance, yesterday and today I've been having a ton of PMS symptoms and my period isn't set to start for another 6 days (assuming a 28 day cycle)!

Also my symptoms are different. Before I used to have lots of cramping (needed aleve every single cycle), headaches and that was about it. Now I have pretty much no cramping BUT I always feel nauseated (I've even thrown up a couple of times in the past) and I've had some crazy water retention like never before (I had it before but now bras that are normally very big on me are super tight). I also get diarrhea, which is normal, but I'd like to avoid it, any suggestions? Any ideas on how to avoid the nausea especially?

Now, part of it might be that I've stopped eating sugar/artificial sweeteners and eat almost entirely whole foods now that I make myself. I guess that could explain the lack of cramps but why in the world am I getting nausea instead??? I DO drink too much coffee/tea (but also insane amounts of water too,nothing else besides that). However, I've always done that. That's not something new. Oh, and it's not like I've been overweight my whole life. Mostly I gained way too much during pregnancy, I was actually very athletic in high school and college but at that time I did still have pop/sugar.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Weight loss and exercise both have a HUGE effect on my cycle as well. It's normal from what I've read.


----------

